# 4 thành phần kem chống nắng có thể gây tổn hại sức khỏe



## uyenlam (19/7/18)

Một số thành phần kem chống nắng cũng có thể tiềm ẩn nguy cơ gây hại cho da.

Kem chống nắng được xem là sản phẩm không thể thiếu trong việc làm chậm các dấu hiệu lão hóa bằng cách chống lại các tia UV có hại và ngăn ngừa ung thư da. Song, không phải bất kì “người hùng chống nắng” nào cũng có thể bảo vệ làn da bạn một cách tối ưu. Điều đó có nghĩa là một số thành phần trong loại kem mà bạn vẫn đang dùng hàng ngày có thể gây nguy hại đến sức khỏe. Hãy cùng ELLE tìm hiểu về 4 thành phần kem chống nắng độc hại để tìm kiếm những sự lựa chọn thay thế tốt hơn cho làn da.



​*OXYBENZONE*
Oxybenzone là dẫn xuất của Benzophenone, thường được dùng kết hợp với các thành phần chống nắng khác. Được biết, thành phần này đã bị cấm sử dụng ở Hawaii vào năm 2016 vì có thể gây chết hàng loạt các rạn san hô. Bên cạnh đó, trong bản đánh giá năm 2018 của Tổ chức hoạt động về môi trường quốc tế của Mỹ (EWG), EWG đã thực sự cho rằng oxybenzen là thành phần kem chống nắng đáng lo ngại nhất. Vì chất này một dạng estrogen tổng hợp, có thể thẩm thấu qua da, xâm nhập vào máu và gây rối loạn hormone cơ thể.

*OCTINOXATE*
Cũng giống như Oxybenzone, Octinoxate cũng bị cấm sử dụng ở Hawaii vì chất này là “sát thủ” gây hại cho các rạn san hô. Theo các nhà nghiên cứu, Octinoxate là thành phần thường có trong các loại kem chống nắng. Khi chất này thấm qua da sẽ xúc tiến các thành phần khác được ngấm nhanh hơn trên da và có thể gây ra dị ứng da. Một số thí nghiệm được thực hiện trên động vật với chất này đã làm ảnh hưởng đến chức năng sinh sản và hệ thống tuyến giáp của nó.



​*AVOBENZONE*
Avobenzone là một thành phần tan trong dầu được sử dụng trong các sản phẩm kem chống nắng. Một số nghiên cứu chỉ ra rằng chất này không gây ra gián đoạn sự trao đổi hormone trong cơ thể người như những thành phần trước đó. Tuy nhiên, EWG đã tìm thấy thành phần kem chống nắng này có thể gây ra tỉ lệ kích ứng cao. Ngoài ra, chất này không mang tính chống nắng ổn định. Điều này có nghĩa là cần phải trộn Avobenzone cùng Octisalate (mà EWG xếp hạng là có độc tính không đáng lo ngại) để kem chống nắng phát huy tác dụng hiệu quả.

*RETINYL PALMITATE*
Retinyl Palmitate là phái sinh của vitamin A được sử dụng phổ biến trong các sản phẩm dưỡng da chống lão hóa và cả kem chống nắng. Các loại thực phẩm giàu vitamin A luôn được khuyến khích sử dụng vì lợi ích to lớn mà chất này mang lại. Tuy vậy, khi Retinyl Palmitate ở trên da và chịu ảnh hưởng của ánh nắng mặt trời, đó là khi làn da bạn có thể bị tổn thương bởi thành phần kem chống nắng này. Khi tiếp xúc với ánh nắng, Retinyl Palmitate làm hình thành các gốc tự do có thể gây hại cho tế bào.



​*VẬY LOẠI KEM CHỐNG NẮNG NÀO ĐƯỢC KHUYÊN DÙNG?*
EWG đánh giá những loại kem chống nắng khoáng chất tốt hơn kem chống nắng hóa học. Bởi thành phần kem chống nắng khoáng chất thường bao gồm oxit kẽm và oxit titan. Do đó, dòng sản phẩm này không trực tiếp thấm vào da mà chỉ tạo thành lớp màng bảo vệ vững chắc giúp làn da tránh khỏi những tác động tiêu cực của ánh nắng.

_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

